# How to make own table saw?



## yutos (Mar 19, 2010)

How to make own table saw?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldn't. Speaking from my own experience, the table saw is one tool you do not want to skimp on, both for safety and performance. Go out on Craigslist and by yourself a contractors table saw. (Cast iron top, belt driven) I bought one for $100 last month. 

Many years ago I bought a high-end bench-top saw thinking it would last. In the end it was just another bench-top saw with an aluminum top and plastic body. The first couple of years it worked well, but then the machine started deteriating. The fence wore out very prematurely, the blade would never stay aligned. Finally the last straw was that the table itself was no longer flat, which made making a clean cut impossible.

Even though the saw I bought to replace my bench saw is considerably older, it is a far better saw in every respect, and I trust it to make a good clean cut everytime.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I have seen builds using a circular saw, but nothing that I would trust. Better to just use the circular saw as a hand held saw instead of go to all of the trouble to make it more dangerous. At least that is my opinion. 

As for craigslist, I wish I would have seen some nice ones for sale in the time frame I was looking. Everything was either missing parts or too broken down or too expensive while I was looking. Could have bought plenty of over priced bench top saws then. Since then I have seen some nice ones for sale, including a cabinet saw for only $475. Only problem with it was the guy was selling it without any fence or rails as he had gotten rid of the original ones.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm loving my $47 dollar CL table saw.I would be weary of making a TS myself. But maybe your skills are good enough you can do it safely.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/20186-table-saw-restoration.html


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I'm curious. I see in your profile that you have a link to Lugong Machinery Co. Is that your company?


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Craigslist is a good resource for Used Tools, just remember that you better try it out before you pay for it.

Dave


----------

